# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى من  664 م و حتى 700 م



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى من  664 م و حتى 700 م ​
عشان أفكركم بسرعة و زى ما عرفنا من النصف الأول للقرن السابع 

- *معاوية بن أبى سفين ....الخليفة الأول للدولة الأموية* ...تولى الخلافة سنة 662 م – 41 هـ
- مات عمرو بن العاص و هو واليا على مصر فى عهد الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان سنة 664 م – 43 هـ
-	كان وقتها البابا أغاثو ال 39 هو بطريرك الاسكندرية

*كان ياما كان*
- تولى مصر بعده عتبة بن أبى سفيان بن حرب " أخو الخليفة " سنة 664 م – 43 هـ حتى سنة 665 م – 44 هـ
- تولى مصر بعد ذلك مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى 47 هـ / 667 م 

كان وقتها فيه راجل اسمه ثيودوسيوس رئيس كنيسة الأروام الخلقدونية ....الراجل دا راح للخليفة و قدم له رشوة و أخذ منه الأمر بالتسلط على شعب الاسكندرية ....فسعى بمضايقة البابا فأخذ منه 36 دينار عن كل تلميذ فى السنة و أن ينفق على النواتيه فى الأسطول الخاص به ....و منع خروج البابا من قلايته و قال لأتباعه : إذا رأيتم البابا خارجا من قلايته ...إقتلوه .

إهتم هذا البابا أغاثو برسامة الكهنة الى أن تنيح فى 16 هاتور سنة 677م –
57 هـ

ففرح ثيودوسيوس فأوصد جميع الكنائس إلا أن أرخن بسخا يدعى إسحق قاومه و تدخل الرب نفسه و ساعد الأرخن فأمات ثيودوسيوس

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثالث البطريرك ال40 فى أول كيهك سنة 677 م -57 هـ فى عهد خلافة معاوية بن أبى سفيان *
 كان ابن ثيودوسيوس قد تولى بعد أبيه  لكنه كان يتبع البابا يوحنا
أعطى الله نعمة شفاء الأمراض للبابا يوحنا فأحبه الكثيرين 

و توفى  الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان فى رجب 60 هـ / ابريل 680 م
و تولى بعده ابنه *يزيد بن معاوية بن أبى سفيان  ....الخليفة الأموى الثانى ...*.فى نفس السنة

و فى سنة 62 هـ / 682 م توفى مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى والى مصر
وتولى بعده على مصر سعيد بن يزيد بن علقمة الأزدى
و من ضمن القصص أن الوالى سعيد ذهب فى احدى المرات الى الاسكندرية ليأخذ خراجها و لم يعلم البابا بذلك و بالتالى لم يستقبله ......فإغتاظ الوالى من البابا جدا و برغم من أن البابا أوضح له عدم معرفته بمجيئه إلا أنه سلمه لجنوده الى أن يدفع مائة ألف دينار " و كان البابا لا يملك إلا الملابس التى يرتديها " و كان من بين الجنود رجل قاسى يدعى سعد فأخذه الى بيته ليعذبه حتى يدفع المال ....كما أنه أوقفه على وعاء نحاس مملوء جمرا متقد بالنار حتى ذاب شحم القدمين و لم يرحمه حتى جاء رسول من قبل زوجة الوالى تحذر فيه من المساس بسوء للبابا " لأن الله قد أوقع بها ضيقا "
المهم ظلوا يقللون فى المبلغ المراد دفعه حتى وصل 10آلاف دينار فجمع الأقباط المبلغ و دفعوه الى الوالى

*ملحوظة كدة عل جنب *
بعد موت الخليفة معاوية بن أبى سفيان .....فيه ناس فى مكة عملوا ثورة عشان مش عايزين يزيد بن معاوية يبقى الخليفة و بايعوا عبدالله بن الزبير
و فيه ناس فى الشام بايعت مروان بن الحكم ليكون هو الخليفة 

فأرسل يزيد بن معاوية جيشه لقمع الثورة بمكة عام 64 هـ - 684 م، فهجم عليها وضرب الكعبة بالمنجنيق وأحرق البيت الحرام وهدمه وقتل خلقاً كثيراً من أهلها و قتل الحسين

 وتوفى الخليفة يزيد بن معاوية بن أبى سفيان أثناء حصار مكة 
فاعتزل سعيد بن يزيد والى مصر فى 64هـ - 684 م

*و أصبح عبد الله بن الزبيرهو الخليفة الأموى الثالث* فى نفس السنة بعد أن بايعه أصحابه
ثم عين عبد الرحمن بن عتبه بن حجدم الفهرى والى على مصر فى نفس السنة أيضا

المهم  .... مروان بن الحكم سار بجيشه الى مصر لقتال عبد الرحمن بن عتبة بن جحدم ودخل مروان مصر فى جمادى الأول 65 هـ / ديسمبر 684 م . 
وأقام فى مصر شهرين ثم ولى عليها ابنه عبد العزيز " أبا الاصبع "فى رجب 65 هـ / فبراير 685 م
 و بسقوط مصر فى يد *مروان بن الحكم .....الخليفة الأموى الرابع* .....أصبح موقف عبدالله بن الزبير ضعيف جدا جدا حيث أنها كانت مصدر الغلال فى مكة 


المهم ركزوا معايا 

سؤال : مين دلوقتى والى مصر ؟
الإجابة : عبدالعزيز بن مروان 
الراجل دا فى البداية كان كويس جدا مع الأقباط  ....بس الحقيقة لازم تعرفوا كان كويس ليه .....ح أقولكم فى آخر الموضوع .........فإتخذ كاتبين له من الأرثوذكس " أثناسيوس  و اسحق " 
و بسبب هذين الكاتبين تم إرجاع الكنائس الى الارثوذكسيين بعد أن أغلقها الخلقدونيين 

و كانت فى هذه الأيام غلاء استمر 3 سنوات فأعان الله البابا فى مساعدة الضعفاء و لولاه لهلكوا من شدة الجوع

 و قتل الخليفة الأموى الرابع مروان بن الحكم فى سنة 65 هـ / 685 م على يد زوجته " أرملة يزيد بن معاوية " """" لم يكمل سنة فى الخلافة """"" 
و فى نفس السنة *تولى بعده الخلافة ابنه عبد الملك بن مروان ليصبح الخليفة الأموى الخامس 
*
و تنيح البابا يوحنا الثالث فى 10 كيهك سنة 686 م
و بعد نياحته أصدر عبد العزيز أمر بانتخاب البابا فى بابليون و ليس فى الاسكندرية و منذ ذلك الحين لغاية القرن ال11 كان الانتخاب فى بابليون و الرسامة فى الاسكندرية كما أنه على البابا دفع مبلغ من المال لتعمير كنائس الاسكندرية

*ثم  جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا اسحق البطريرك ال 41 فى سنة 687 م *


المهم 
كان ملك النوبة " مسيحى بالاسم " اتفق مع المسلمين على محاربة ملك الحبشة " المسيحى " و ذلك للحصول على العبيد المخصصين للجزية  
فخشى البابا أن يرسل أساقفة لئلا ينالهم أذى
فكتب الى ملك النوبة يحذره من تعطيل بشارة الخلاص .....و يبدو أنه حذره من التحالف مع المسلمين
المصيبة بدأت
سؤال : مين عرف بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة : عبد العزيز بن مروان 
فأصدر أمر بقطع رأس البابا اسحق إلا أن البعض توسط بإرجاء الأمر حتى يتم إرجاع الخطابات و معرفة محتواها 
و انتهز الفرصة كتاب البابا الماهرين بتقليد خط البابا و حذفوا ما يخص المسلمين و أرسلوها الى الوالى الذى لم يجد فيها شيئا يدين البابا فسكن غضبه و أعاد البطريرك الى الاسكندرية و لكنه حرمه من بعض مزاياه

ثم تنيح البابا اسحق فى 9 هاتور سنة 689 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا سيمون البطريرك ال 42 فى شهر كيهك سنة 689 م *

فى نفس السنة بنى عبد العزيز مدينة حلوان و نقل اليها بيت المال و كان الأمين عليه رجل قبطى يسمى أنتيباس 
و لعلمه بأن الأقباط أصحاب الثورة ....فكلف أغنيائهم بأن يبنى كل منهم لنفسه دار بمدينته الجديدة و أمر البابا ببناء بيعتين فيها 
معلومة كدة على جنب
و كان الموكل ببناء البيعتين الانبا غريغوريوس أسقف القيس 
القيس دا مكان بمديرية المنيا و اشتهرت بصناعة منسوجات الصوف و كانت تسمى بالمرعز و قد تخربت الآن و لم يتبق منها إلا أطلالها 


و فى عهد هذا البابا رجع الاتحاد الكنسى بين كنيسة الاسكندرية و كنيسة إنطاكية 
و كان هذا البابا معروف بشدة تقشفه حتى أنه كان يلوم الكهنة على عيشة الافراط .....فتآمر عليه ثلاثة كهنة و حاولوا قتله بالسم عن طريق أحد السحرة ثلاثة مرات  فنجاه الله مرتين إلا أنه فى المرة الثالثة لزم الفراش 40يوم من شدة ألم أحشاؤه 
فعلم الوالى عبد العزيز بذك فأمر بإحراق الثلاثة كهنة و الساحر
إلا أن البابا ركع على وجهه أمام الوالى ليعفوا عنهم و بكى بدموع غزيرة فتعجب الوالى جدا فعفى عن الكهنة لكنه أحرق الساحر عبرة لسواه 
و ظهرت أيامه بدعة الطلاق فقاومها بشدة 
و حدثت وشاية ظالمة عند الخليفة ضد البابا حتى كادت هذه الوشاية تفتك بالبابا و بالاساقفة و بهدم جميع البيع و لكن الله أنقذ شعبه و راعيهم فى الوقت المناسب
و إهتم البابا برسامة الاساقفة المختبرين فى العلوم

و لكن
ظهرت مصيبة وهى :ضعف المملكة الرومانية وقتها 
و يبدو أن عبد العزيز كان طيب مع الأقباط خوفا من الامبراطورية الرومانية ...... و الدليل هى عند ضعف المملكة الرومانية
لم يهتم عبد العزيز بمهادنة الأقباط 

فأصدر أمر بدفع الجزية بقيمة دينار واحد فى السنة  للرتب الكهنوتيه " الاكليروس" بعد أن كانوا لا يدفعون الجزية
وأن يدفع البابا قيمة 3000 دينار فى السنة 

كما أنه " عبد العزيز "   نهب أموال الأقباط و سلب مقتنياتهم و أمر بكسر الصلبان ثم كتب عدة رقاع و جعلها على أبواب البيع المسيحية بمصر و الريف يقول فيها " محمد أعظم رسل الله و عيسى أيضا رسول الله و الله لم يلد و لم يولد "

ثم تنيح البابا سيمون البطريرك ال 42  فى 24 أبيب سنة 700 م 
و قيل ان المسلمين سمموه فمات مسموما

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الثامن الميلادى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2011)

nancy_n قال:


> :download:برنامج انترنت دون لود منجر صالح لمدة عام اهداء من بنت المسيح
> http://www.4shared.com/file/0J6w0oDK/idman518b8.html



*ياريت مشاركتك تبقى فى قسم الكمبيوتر*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيكِ العافية يا ايريني

موضوع شيق

يسوع يبارك اتعابك...


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

*شكرا أختنا أرينى
موضوع جميل جداا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الله يعطيكِ العافية يا ايريني
> 
> موضوع شيق
> 
> يسوع يبارك اتعابك...




*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو 
و كمان التقييم و لو إنه مش على الموضوع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أختنا أرينى
> موضوع جميل جداا
> ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا يا أستاذ النهيسى على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو​*


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

*قريت بسرعه بس هرجع تانى اقرا استعيد معلوماتى لانى اخر مره قريت الكتاب دة من فترة كبيره

تسلم ايدك يا ايرينى
*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
و يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​




*العفو 
شكرا يا الأمير على مرورك  تعليقك الحلو*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قريت بسرعه بس هرجع تانى اقرا استعيد معلوماتى لانى اخر مره قريت الكتاب دة من فترة كبيره
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ايرينى
> *​



*
شكرا يا مارسلينو على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو و التقييم كمان *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> و يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*
شكرا يا مريم 12 على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو و التقييم كمان *​


----------

